# BSNL DATAONE Siemens Modem ?



## Krazy Bluez (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi guys, I have BSNL Siemens C2110 Model Modem and would like to know how the modem configuration page will open ? i've tried 192.168.0.1 but it fails to show the page, I am using firefox for this, what should i do ?


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Aug 8, 2008)

Try 192.168.1.1


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Aug 8, 2008)

not working, do i have to check it online or disconnected from net, as both ways are not working


----------



## pimpom (Aug 8, 2008)

The exact URL is *192.168.1.1/home.html, but you should get the modem home page even if you leave out the "/home.html". You should get the home page with a floating login window. Username = admin, default password = password (you can change this later).

If you can log in and need further help with the settings, post back here.

No, you don't have to check online or disconnect anything. You do have to wait for the yellow LED to light up continuously while it does its handshake thing. That takes about a minute.


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Aug 9, 2008)

No bro, still it's not opening and it is still giving me a "PAGE LOAD ERROR"



> Failed to Connect
> Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at 192.168.1.1
> Though the site seems valid, the browser was unable to establish a connection.
> 
> ...


----------



## pimpom (Aug 9, 2008)

I use IE7 most of the time, but I also have Firefox 3 and Opera 9.5 installed. They both open the modem setup page without any problem, so the problem must be with the modem or your network. The BSNL service is not yet involved at this stage. Let's take this step by step.

First, which OS are you using? I assumed it's Windows, probably XP. Is this correct?

Secondly, describe exactly how you've made the physical connections.

Thirdly, do you know how to check if your network connection is working?

Describe in detail anything else you've done and tried that might have anything to do with setting up your broadband connection.


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Aug 10, 2008)

> First, which OS are you using? I assumed it's Windows, probably XP. Is this correct?


Yup, it's XP indeed with SP3



> Secondly, describe exactly how you've made the physical connections.


i think I've made the connection right, coz my internet opens finely, but one thing I don't get is that my internet connection gets disconnected very often, i've noticed that when large Data is transferred, the connection gets disconnected, for example when using uTorrent. I think it is a problem with my modem


> Thirdly, do you know how to check if your network connection is working?


Nope, i dont know coz Ive taken broadband recently



> I use IE7 most of the time, but I also have Firefox 3 and Opera 9.5 installed.


I've tried them all, but all of them fails to show the page, I think I don't havta install any drivers na ?


> The BSNL service is not yet involved at this stage


Means >?


----------



## pimpom (Aug 10, 2008)

"The BSNL service is not yet involved at this stage " means that you should be able to open the modem page even if your BSNL internet account is not yet active. This is between your computer and the modem only.

Now that you've said that your internet connection works, that makes my other questions moot. It also means that your network works, at least some of the time. Before you gave that bit of information, it looked as if you could not use your internet connection at all.



> I think I don't havta install any drivers na ?


No, you don't have to install a driver for the modem.

Maybe you have two firewalls active. This can cause a conflict and interfere with local network and internet connections. Windows has a basic firewall which is turned on by default. If you have a third-party firewall (perhaps one that comes with your antivirus), try turning off either one of the firewalls.

In any case, it is rather unusual that you can open other web pages but not the modem settings page. After you boot up your computer and the modem has finished establishing a connection, test it by opening a fast simple web page like Google. Then, before doing anything else, try to open the modem page again. If it still does not work, reset your modem with the reset button. This is like clearing the BIOS settings of your motherboard. The reset switch can be pressed through a small hole at the back of the modem.


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Aug 12, 2008)

Okay, I got it, there is some problem with my computer as when I plugged it in my brother's laptop, the page opened fine, I guess you were right about firewalls, still I have to figure it out, but can you tell me why my internet connection gets disconnected so often ?


----------



## pimpom (Aug 12, 2008)

Can't say for sure what could be causing the frequent disconnections. It could be your telephone line - excessive noise caused by poor contact at junctions. Connect a telephone to the line and see if you can hear random noise. Or it could simply be that your BSNL service is unreliable - as it is here in my town.

If it is either of these two reasons, you should also experience frequent disconnections when used with your brother's laptop.


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Aug 12, 2008)

> Or it could simply be that your BSNL service is unreliable - as it is here in my town.


Don't worry, the problem is here too !


> If it is either of these two reasons, you should also experience frequent disconnections when used with your brother's laptop.


Good suggestion, will try that for sure, anyways thanks for helping me out bro !


----------

